# Black Screen During Boot Up



## bob23456

I ran into a huge problem with my Macbook Pro recently. When I try and boot up all I get in a black screen the chime plays and the back light on the keyboard comes on but nothing displays even on an external monitor. I tried booting the restore discs same thing. I removed the hard drive as well and then tried boot to see it anything would come up but no dice. Any ideas on how to fix this problem or am I screwed. Thanks for the input.


----------



## sinclair_tm

Have you made sure that the backlight is on? Boot it and then let it sit for 5 minutes. Then use the keyboard to turn up the backlight. You should be able to tell that the light is getting brighter, ie, the Apple icon on the lid will get brighter. If it doesn't even come on, then shine a bright flashlight into the Apple and look at the screen, if you can see some of your desktop, the the backlighting has failed. If you still don't see anything, then the whole screen unit/video card has failed. 

-Note: The connected lighting of the Apple icon and backlighting works on my G4 ibook, as it's the same light sorce. I do not know if it works on the Macbook Pro, but it is worth a try.


----------



## beeh

looks like a logic-board prob.


----------



## datechgeek

have you tried to change our ram lately? this happened to me, i had changed my ram and i got the black screen. try to push your ram in the socket hard because the sockets are all a bit stuffy.


----------



## macthorough

OMG this is a tuff issue. You shold start with resetting the SMU.

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1411?viewlocale=en_US

MacBook, MacBook Pro
If the computer is on, turn it off. 
Disconnect the AC Adapter and remove the computer's battery. 
Press and hold down the power button for 5 seconds and then release the button. 
Reconnect the battery and AC Adapter. 
Press the Power button to restart the computer. 

RESET PRAM
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1379?viewlocale=en_US

BOOT TO STARTUP MANAGER
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1310?viewlocale=en_US

try booting to the install disk from startup manager.

if you cannot boot to startup manager after resetting smu and pram that you are KO'ed

if you can boot to startup manger and you see a bootable volume try your hard drive first and you may want to safeboot, during an apple safeboot the OS runs a repair disk and can take a while. if you get to the desktop remove and login items or startup items and reboot. but I would backup all dats if you get the darn thing to boot!

If you can boot only te disks try and archive and install.

If nothing seems to work, if you are still under your 1 year warranty apple may have a free repair for you...

call applecare.


----------

